# Pear Lake Boulder Mountain



## Hunter Tom (Sep 23, 2007)

Does anyone know if Pear Lake has fish? I last hiked in there about 6 years ago to find it was dead but I heard a rumor that it now holds trout. I would like to hike in but not if it is dead. I am 73 and avidly fish Boulder Mtn lakes but have only so much hiking energy to continue chasing dead lakes. I have hit most of them over the years to find many [ as much as half] are dead [winter kill ] at any one time.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Pear is a lake that has frequent kills. It's one of those lakes that you certainly keep an eye on -- if fish make it 2 years on a row, then you'll find yourself with some fantastic brook trout.

Pear has struggled in recent years. The spring has not been running like it used to, which has dropped the water level and caused more winterkill than in the past.

The DWR has installed a solar aerator at Pear to help with this.

The real answer to your question is this: It's April, so nobody yet knows!

You mentioned you want to hike in, but not if it's dead. The great thing with Pear is its proximity to numerous other lakes that _do_ have fish. A hike to Pear is _never_ a wasted effort!


----------



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

Pear seemed to be dead last year when I ventured in. It looks like they've put solar powered aerators to try and stop some of the winter kill. The reason I think it was dead was because of a surplus of scuds. A lot of lakes in that area have huge populations of scuds, but the shore of Pear was so full of them that it made me think nothing was eating them. It was also really low, pretty much a scud puddle.


----------



## Hunter Tom (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

T-dubs-42 said:


> Pear seemed to be dead last year when I ventured in. It looks like they've put solar powered aerators to try and stop some of the winter kill. The reason I think it was dead was because of a surplus of scuds. A lot of lakes in that area have huge populations of scuds, but the shore of Pear was so full of them that it made me think nothing was eating them. It was also really low, pretty much a scud puddle.


Those scuds are a big reason fish on the Boulder grow fast and get large quick...with the right stocking, brook trout can grow to 20 inches and around 5 pounds if they make it two winters in Pear Lake. The winterkill problems with Pear are linked to low oxygen levels that are caused by the lack of good incoming spring water and the decomposition of dying weeds. Hopefully, the DWR will figure out how to get the aerators working well enough to reduce the number of winterkills or even totally eliminate them.

Pear Lake, in the meantime, is always worth taking a look. Fish that live through only one winter at Pear can be really nice fish. If they make it two years, it is a gem!


----------

